# Indian Fantail crossbreeds



## Heedictator

can an indian fantail pair and mate with a homer or any other domestic pigeons? i wonder what would their offsprings look like~~~ have anybody tried cross breeding indian fantails with other domestic pigeons? can anyone share a picture of an indian fantail crossbreed?


----------



## Heedictator

i'm planning to try cross breeding when i'll have an indian fantail


----------



## Print Tippler

I've read you do not get a fantail when crossing. You will most likely get a bird with acouple more tail feathers and the tail would be a little more curvy but not like a fantail. Im sure it could be done but it would take years and years to make your own breed which takes a lot of selective picking and inbreeding.


----------



## Heedictator

Paki Tipplers said:


> I've read you do not get a fantail when crossing. You will most likely get a bird with acouple more tail feathers and the tail would be a little more curvy but not like a fantail. Im sure it could be done but it would take years and years to make your own breed which takes a lot of selective picking and inbreeding.


but will they breed with non fantails readily?? will they court and mate with them??


----------



## Print Tippler

yeah im sure they would. You can always pick the two you want and toss them in a box together lock them up with food and water.


----------



## Heedictator

Paki Tipplers said:


> yeah im sure they would. You can always pick the two you want and toss them in a box together lock them up with food and water.


mr. paki tipplers do you have a picture of the fantail crossbreed? ^^


----------



## AZCorbin

Here is a link to the search results for fantail mixes
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/search.php?searchid=1267676

To search click 'search' then 'advanced search' then 'search titles only'
and you will find what you are looking for.

You can also type in google:
site: www.pigeon.biz/forums fantail mix

That is another way to search sites.


----------



## Print Tippler

No i dont have any fantails. I have a cross breed of some other birds i got from a fellow. He was 79 and said he had been making the breed of birds for 40 years. So like i said if you really have something in mind, you can take the years and years and do selective breeding choosing your mates mixing the the birds you wanted and you have to inbreed sometimes to get things stable. You would probably have to keep your fantails in a loft by themselves, your crosses by themselves, and then whatever they are being mixed with. That way you can have good control over them and say after you get your first fantail cross you would probably want to mix that back to fantail again.


----------



## Heedictator

thanks for the infos^^


----------



## whytwings

Heedictator said:


> can an indian fantail pair and mate with a homer or any other domestic pigeons? i wonder what would their offsprings look like~~~ have anybody tried cross breeding indian fantails with other domestic pigeons? can anyone share a picture of an indian fantail crossbreed?


Hi Heedictator 
An Indian Fantail can and will mate with another breed .......I have a picture in one of my albums " Homers & Stuff " it is the 5th picture along with a bird behind the wire and one in front . The bird in front is the offspring of an Indian Fantail hen & the father is A Birmingham Roller . I got two babies from the mating 1 hen and 1 cock , strangely the off spring have paired up together but I don't allow them to breed .

Not so long ago there was a big mix up with my dummy eggs , some had been boiled and some hadn't......I ended up with two white pure Indian Fantails under a blue bar pair and the incestual pair had one also . I suspect they were the eggs from the incest pair as I've had problems with both babies .......one lives inside with me permanatly .

I'm not up with gentics but it would seem the brother and sister bred back Indian Fantails ......I have a picture of both babies in my album " My Fancy Breeds "

Darren


----------



## Heedictator

mr. whytwings is this the fantail crossbreed you were saying? the wing's aren't much fanned already~ http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1568&pictureid=16911


----------



## Heedictator

whytwings said:


> Hi Heedictator
> An Indian Fantail can and will mate with another breed .......I have a picture in one of my albums " Homers & Stuff " it is the 5th picture along with a bird behind the wire and one in front . The bird in front is the offspring of an Indian Fantail hen & the father is A Birmingham Roller . I got two babies from the mating 1 hen and 1 cock , strangely the off spring have paired up together but I don't allow them to breed .
> 
> Not so long ago there was a big mix up with my dummy eggs , some had been boiled and some hadn't......I ended up with two white pure Indian Fantails under a blue bar pair and the incestual pair had one also . I suspect they were the eggs from the incest pair as I've had problems with both babies .......one lives inside with me permanatly .
> 
> I'm not up with gentics but it would seem the brother and sister bred back Indian Fantails ......I have a picture of both babies in my album " My Fancy Breeds "
> 
> Darren


so a crossbreed can have a pure indian fantail offspring? i have already seen all the pictures in your album mr. Darren nice pigeons~ your indian fantails are beautiful!! http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1532


----------



## whytwings

Yes ....that is the hen baby , the cock baby has more ornate tail feathers ........during flight when you look above directly underneath him ......I can only descibe him looking like a dart flying around .......the tail looks very pretty .


----------



## Heedictator

i wonder if there are racing fantails...^^


----------



## whytwings

I did have another cross bred this year....one of my homers must have got lucky with my other hen Indian fantail who was paired with another cock Indian Fantail .

This baby was unusual ..........she had *no feathered *feet , but had a *crest*. Her tail feathers were more flared than the half rollers ......I came home after being away for 20 minutes and found her dead by the side of the loft .....it was so funny to watch , she loved to fly around with the homers but she did look a bit awkward in the sky , unfortunately I didn't get a picture of her . she had only been outside the loft for 3 weeks before she died


----------



## Heedictator

whytwings said:


> I did have another cross bred this year....one of my homers must have got lucky with my other hen Indian fantail who was paired with another cock Indian Fantail .
> 
> This baby was unusual ..........she had *no feathered *feet , but had a *crest*. Her tail feathers were more flared than the half rollers ......I came home after being away for 20 minutes and found her dead by the side of the loft .....it was so funny to watch , she loved to fly around with the homers but she did look a bit awkward in the sky , unfortunately I didn't get a picture of her . she had only been outside the loft for 3 weeks before she died


why did she die..? by disease or predator? always thanks for sharing your pigeon story^^


----------



## whytwings

I can't be sure , she was in prefect condition when I found her .....I don't know if she had a collision with another of my birds , but seeing that she was in the yard when I found her I suspect she got electrocuted from the powerlines that border my property and she rolled hit the tree and fell into the yard


----------



## Heedictator

whytwings said:


> I can't be sure , she was in prefect condition when I found her .....I don't know if she had a collision with another of my birds , but seeing that she was in the yard when I found her I suspect she got electrocuted from the powerlines that border my property and she rolled hit the tree and fell into the yard


but why are there open wires? and i thought birds don't get easily electrocuted with their feet scales... perhaps she was heated by her skin incidentally without her feathers covering properly... may she reincarnate again keke^^


----------



## Print Tippler

Heedictator said:


> i wonder if there are racing fantails...^^


When you cross a racer with anything that is not a racer you lose everything. They may fly around but they would never be a racer.


----------



## whytwings

Heedictator said:


> but why are there open wires? and i thought birds don't get easily electrocuted with their feet scales... perhaps she was heated by her skin incidentally without her feathers covering properly... may she reincarnate again keke^^


I think the birds are fine as long as *they stick to the wires*.......but when they start getting curious and walk over the coils on the poles , the risk being electrocuted .......on new years day a blue bar got electrocuted ...it blew her foot off and there was a burn mark on her wing and the smell was just terrible ......I had thrown stones at her , clapped my hands to scare her away , but she was dertimed and paid the price !


----------



## whytwings

Paki Tipplers said:


> When you cross a racer with anything that is not a racer you lose everything. They may fly around but they would never be a racer.


I think that makes perfect sense paki ........from what I witness in the sky , my racers leave them eating dust


----------



## Woodnative

I don't advise creating crossbreeds deliberately. yes, they will readily crossbreed, just like any two dogs or a person with blond straight hair and a person with curly dark hair. However, the offspring won't be showable, and nobody will want to buy them for you. They won't home like a homer nor have the wide tail of a fantail. Better to just breed the same breeds together.


----------



## sky tx

rpalmer----your answer??????


----------



## spirit wings

I think IF your going to crossbreed pigeons... fantail crosses are some of the prettiest.. I peronally like fantail crosses.. alot of times they remind me of the garden fantail they have in England.. which I do think is homer and fantail crosses..such pretty birds that would probalby stick around the loft and not get lost.. but of course they could not be treated as a pure homer.. they are just for fun and pleasure of loft flying.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I have two babies that were Indian Fantail cock x racer hen. They are both pied silver checks with 14 tail feathers. Clean legs, plain heads. They look more dainty than homers. A bit smaller too.


----------



## Heedictator

but still they will always carry indian fantail genes and homer genes~ they may show these genes differently in their next generations


----------



## re lee

People do cross for a purose. color, and or type. Other then that a cross is just for the person. A fantail cross first generation. You have neaither a bird that looks close to a fantail or a bird that looks close to the other breed. BUT you will a have pigeon. Remember all pigeons if not bred to the breed line and left to breed on there own will slowly revert back to the wild stage.


----------



## Woodnative

When I was younger I had Russian Tumblers (crest, pearl eye, feathered legs, slightly shorter than normal beak) and fantails. I had a fantail (american type but not show quality) pair with a Russian Tumbler, and I let them raise youngsters. These youngsters did look more like wild type pigeons. They may have had an extra tail feather or two, but their tail was basically flat. They had no crest, normal beaks, regular eye color,and only a few small extra feathers growing out of the lower leg and center toe.


----------



## Pigeonfan94

Hey I have a few indian fantail crossbreeds. Here are some pics

This pigeon's mother is an Indian fantail









This pigeon has the same indian fantail mother as the one above but a diff father









Heres a pic showing his tail. It fans out a little









These nestmates are from the tiger grizzle fantail mix pictured above mated back to a pure indian fantail. So they'd be 3/4 indian fantail. They are starting to get the fan back to their tail.


----------



## spirit wings

those are so pretty.. cross them back to fantail and they can keep thier full tail.. personally I really like the "funnel' tail of allot of fantail crosses..


----------



## g-pigeon

pigeon fan Those are really beautiful birds.the first picture is my favorite.I just have homes but I have been thinking of getting a couple of fantails


----------



## g-pigeon

pigeon fan . Those are really beautiful birds.the first picture is my favorite.I just have homes but I have been thinking of getting a couple of fantails


----------



## Heedictator

Pigeonfan94 said:


> Hey I have a few indian fantail crossbreeds. Here are some pics
> 
> This pigeon's mother is an Indian fantail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pigeon has the same indian fantail mother as the one above but a diff father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic showing his tail. It fans out a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These nestmates are from the tiger grizzle fantail mix pictured above mated back to a pure indian fantail. So they'd be 3/4 indian fantail. They are starting to get the fan back to their tail.


these are beautiful indian fantail crosses they didn't mention~ you got beautiful crossbreeds!!


----------



## Heedictator

the indian fantail crossbreed on the 3rd picture looks like it has a swallow's tail but it's semi-fanned~ nice!!


----------



## Heedictator

i once had young pigeons that look like the same as in the 2nd picture only that mine didn't have crest and feathered feet~ but i thought they were just sick pigeons because of their slightly stretched and falling tail~ also the one on the 3rd picture the tail feathers looks slightly falling


----------



## rittert3

I would love to see somebody work with the Russian Tumbler, Indian FT cross until they showed the right features. The black splash russians are one of the most stunning fancies in my book. I saw a nice frillback/ Fantail cross hen one time (she showed all the features of both breeds) but the guy wanted $25 for her and had 30 or 40 other birds for sale at $2 so I passed on her. I just had a few feral/birmingham mutts anyway. I took 5 roller/ferals and a grey Indian hen for $15.


----------



## LilBirdy

I was reading where a person was asking what breed of pigeons others where using to downsize their Indain fantails for the Mindain (mini Indian) one person was asking anyone if anyone had smaller fantails.
.Downsizing threw the breed where others are outbreeding to other smaller breeds and i read another that was going by weight.
I bought a pair of Mini Ringnecks to my disapointment on arrival , one was actually bigger then my ringnecks ,the other was the same size visually.
i put the bigger one on a scale and it actually weighed less then my birds but im not sure if that was because the guy who had them fed his doves wild bird seed or the stress of shipping.
I didnt keep them i was annoyed . I wanted to see a visually smaller bird not one that weighed less. when i think of mini- i think of a smaller version of that breed


----------



## Heedictator

whytwings said:


> I did have another cross bred this year....one of my homers must have got lucky with my other hen Indian fantail who was paired with another cock Indian Fantail .
> 
> This baby was unusual ..........she had *no feathered *feet , but had a *crest*. Her tail feathers were more flared than the half rollers ......I came home after being away for 20 minutes and found her dead by the side of the loft .....it was so funny to watch , she loved to fly around with the homers but she did look a bit awkward in the sky , unfortunately I didn't get a picture of her . she had only been outside the loft for 3 weeks before she died


Mr. whytwings do you have any idea of why she died? that is really sad... she must have been rare and special among your pigeons


----------



## fancy pigeon

*hi*

how do you breed indan fantail my is trying to breed with my homer willl they ever lay eggs


----------



## Mama Birdie

rittert3 said:


> I would love to see somebody work with the Russian Tumbler, Indian FT cross until they showed the right features. The black splash russians are one of the most stunning fancies in my book. I saw a nice frillback/ Fantail cross hen one time (she showed all the features of both breeds) but the guy wanted $25 for her and had 30 or 40 other birds for sale at $2 so I passed on her. I just had a few feral/birmingham mutts anyway. I took 5 roller/ferals and a grey Indian hen for $15.


I know this is an old thread but do you remember who had the indian/frillback cross?


----------



## Jay3

Mama Birdie said:


> I know this is an old thread but do you remember who had the indian/frillback cross?



That was 4 years ago, so I doubt that he still has her.


----------



## Checkmate

HI.

Indian fantails will definitely cross with other breeds. I have a few mixed with Iranian High Flyers, for example.

This said, I don't recommend it. Your crosses will not be fantails; and, their value will be significantly reduced. Their looks will take on a rather stranger look, as well.

My recommendation is to keep your Indian fantails pure; and, don't mix them.

Cheers.
Michael.


----------



## vanderbash

_What do we call a cross breed of a white funnel tail and a Homer cock? _


----------



## vanderbash




----------

